# My hubcap is making a sound as the wheel rotates



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Someone else reported this problem as well, When he took it to the dealer he said they just removed the caps. (that was their solution).

I have an LS aswell with the caps, I don't notice any sound from them though. Have you checked the tire pressure on that wheel? maybe it's dropped a bit and it is rubbing on the hub cap. This shouldnt happen obviously but it's possible.

It also could be the hub cap was tightened too much when it was put on.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

That other person would be me lol. Started hearing at about 1500 miles but was still darn cold so didnt have windows rolled down. Took it to dealer for steering recall at 2200 miles and have them check the squeeking out. They didnt hear anything. I put on hoist took calipers off looking for something and nothing put back together with caps. Who would have thought that was something simple.So for the next 3000 every day finally got tired of it drove to dealer got mechanic took him for a ride. He said oh i can see that would get annoying lol. 2 1/2 hours later it was done was the hubcaps..Been driving it 2 weeks nice and quiet. Got called yesterday they have new set for me. Tried just getting a set of eco wheels they just laughed lol.


----------



## CruzerGirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Just to add to this .....same problem as above bought a 2014, but at the end of winter so didn't notice the "chirping" until it got warm and had the windows down. Techs couldn't hear it the first time we brought it in so we drove it for another month until I thought I would ram it into a curb....took the service manager on a ride went close to buildings and railings my window up and his down (front passenger is where noise was) and he heard it. Three hours later they tell me they checked everything and turns out its a misaligned wheel cover. Brought it home only to hear the front driver side start. Now after a week or so the left side is at it again. Had it back at the dealer today for a squeaky a/c and mentioned the noise to service manager, he said ya it's weird, apparently the weights and cover after being bumped will cause it. So I asked if there was an alternative, to which he said no. I made a comment about it being a poor design, seeing as how these comments go back a few years on the boards. I will be buying new rims and no covers..... GM needs to fix this, noise like that will drive you to hate your car!!!!!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is not new, my 2004 cavalier with hub caps made the same chirping sound. GM had a service bulletin that if a customer complained they would install foam tape evenly spaced around the outer inside edge of the hubcap, as the sound is actually the plastic rubbing on the steel rim. 

I did one better and put all the hub caps in a garbage bag on a shelf in the back of my garage, when I traded my car in I reinstalled them. Dealer even mentioned how nice those 'rims' looked for the mileage.


----------



## Slim80 (Oct 17, 2015)

I did a video about the foam weather stripping around the edges of the hubcap to show how I did it. https://youtu.be/ZfT6p35qlio


----------

